# beginner chichilds



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi im setting up a community tank i am not a total beginner but im pretty new.

This was my original stocking plan for a 20 gallon long

6 penguin tetras

4 cherry barbs

1 dwarf gourami 

3 pepper corys

Now my question is.. If i ditched the barbs or tetras are there any beginner chichilds that would fit in?

( Ph 7.0 medium soft water)

Also how do you pronounce chichild?  

I dont want to walk into a pet store and sound like an idiot> :razz:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

cichlid is pronounced sick-lid


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

fishygurl said:


> Hi im setting up a community tank i am not a total beginner but im pretty new.
> 
> This was my original stocking plan for a 20 gallon long
> 
> ...


Hello, gourami i'd be cautious on, i've seen them before with cichlids just cuz they were so mean, but in general i am not sure if should be with cichlids. Cories outta be alright if they are big enough.
Your ph level is really low, hmmm you wouldnt be able to keep africans but central/south american ones, like blue rams, i dont have any experience keeping them, sorry. 

Fishboy is right "sick-lid"


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

If you took out the barbs and gourami, convicts might be nice. BEWARE!! They are difficult to STOP breeding!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

20gallons is a little small for convicts you could put south amreican dwarf cichlids like blue rams, c ockatoo cichlids and the tetras could go with them and gouramis could remain might wanna be cautious about the barbs though. African cichlids you could put some shell dwellers in there put you would need plenty of rocks and caves and would need hard high ph water. I say get a pair of south american dwarf cichlids leave the tetras cories and gouramis and take out the barbs. That is similar to what I am setting up mine will be a 20 gallon long with a pair of ****atoo cichlids, a school of small tetras maybe a dwarf gourami and soft water and low ph with live plants. go to liveaquaria.com and look at the different cichlids and see what you like and what can go along with them it's an easy to get basic facts on a bunch of different species.


----------

